# Partage de musique



## Vladimok (27 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Comment partager de la musique (itunes) entre un ipad et un imac ?
J'ai fait les réglages sur un imac et un ipad 3, mais cela ne fonctionne pas.

Merci


----------



## mikebrant (27 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Par réglage, vous entendez partage de la bibliothèque iTunes sur le réseau local dans les préférences d'iTunes sur le mac?
Et sur l'iPad, partage à domicile dans la section musique des réglages sur l'ipad?

J'ai eu un pb similaire dans le sens où sur l'iPad je ne voyais pas tous mes morceaux. Cela s'est réglé depuis le passage à Mavericks (MBP mi-2010) et iOS 7.0.4 (iPad retina).

Cordialement


----------



## Vladimok (27 Novembre 2013)

Oui j'ai refait les réglages, mais ca ne fonctionne pas.

Au passage Maverick fonctionne bien sur l'ipad ?


----------

